# In Theater TCCC Pouch



## PhilB (4 Feb 2008)

Hey guys, pretty simple question. Just wondering what kind of pouch is currently being issued to section TCCC guys in theater? Is it the CTOMS pouch, or some other pouch. Any info or pics would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Feb 2008)

The issue pouch is very similar to the CTOMS. Don't buy one... there's plenty to go around.


----------



## jswift872 (7 Feb 2008)

it's a tad bit on the "annoying to wear every dismounted patrol" side. big and floppy, and the buckles break, the straps loosen making it flop everywhere. it ends up on the inside of your leg. although i realize its probably the best design, i still personally hated it. I wore it nonetheless, you will be thankful you do when the time arises.


----------



## PhilB (8 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Farmboy (8 Feb 2008)

I take it that it's not the CTOMS pouch you were issued.


----------



## PhilB (8 Feb 2008)

Darren,

Im not sure if you meant me but;

We were issued TT Med pouches with TT drop legs by the battalion. We have been told we are to be issued new pouches by the TF once in theater. I was under the impression that we were getting the CTOMS pouches, but I guess they are only going to the medics in theater. I have had a custom med bag made up by ICE tactical that is working out excellently. It was more just idle curiosity to find out what we get in theater. I will have a review of the ICE bag up sometime on Monday.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (8 Feb 2008)

The whole TCCC Pouch thing is bewildering from a procurement standpoint.  I had a correspondence with Chris @ CTOMS this week regarding the subject.  It seems as though the original TCCC pouch was developed by him and a colleague back in 2003 whilst they were still in the CFs.  They built the specs and design, and it was produced by CF Mat-Techs.  Since then, there's been a mixed bag (no pun intended) of stuff; We did a batch through LPO in Petawawa back in 2006 for a TCCC course there, whilst others are having ones still made by Mat-Tech shops in-house (to wildly varying quality standards).  We've changed ours slightly from the original, to make it MOLLE/PALS based, whereas the originals had a built in leg strap.

I think the ones that PhilB got (Tactical Tailor) were from a buy that 3VP did for the OMLT pers, not necessarily standard for the TF 1-08 battlegroup.


----------



## riggermade (8 Feb 2008)

Matt

I have to agree the whole TCCCs pouch is a nightmare.  There has been a number of people involved and I know John at Warrior Gear had a couple of contracts to make some.  From what I understand there was some company in ottawa who did undercut everybody else but pit out a piece of crap, apperently they had connections in Ottawa and 2 Fd Amb here had their hands tied.  From what I have heard the company is no longer in business but not too sure where the contracts are going

Steve


----------



## GregC (11 Feb 2008)

When I was in theatre on TF-1-07, I saw a multitude of TCCC pouches. Most of the 3VP pers were issued a blackhawk tccc bag in ACU, I didn't think much of it and so picked up a North American Rescue Products bag that served me well throughout the tour. I saw alot of 2RCR folks with the massive issued bag, but I saw many other types as well.

I can't say I'm a fan of the tactical tailor bag on a drop leg, as it just seems A) Too big for an individual TCCC bag B) Poorly organized. 

I'd highly recommend if you're deploying as a TCCC provider, make sure you're heading over with a good bag, because you're appreciate a well organized, secure and tough leg bag when you need to use it. The last thing you want is a poorly made mattech bag falling apart on patrol, or having to dig around inside a poorly organized bag. 

I'd highly recommend North American Rescue Products or CTOMS based on my (albeit limited) experience.


----------



## Sythen (29 Nov 2009)

> Warning: this topic has not been posted in for at least 200 days.
> Unless you're sure you want to reply, please consider starting a new topic.



Funny cause this warning goes against everything people complain about, but whatever, on to my question..

This is the most recent topic I've found that talks about what I am wondering... I can't stand the issued TCCC bags, and have been trying to find a decent one.. I've gone through the topic that discusses links to various equipment sites, but can't find a simple leg bag at all.. I've tried googling the ones mentioned in this topic, and I can't find anything useful... Has anyone found a bag they really like that there is a recent link to it? Any help would be appreciated..


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Nov 2009)

I found the only real problem I had with the issued pouch was how far it stuck out on the side of my leg.  I solved most of the problems (such as the pouch moving, straps loosening, chafing, etc) I had with it by moving the belt loop off my belt to my vest, and taping the excess strap so there was no movement.


----------



## Sythen (30 Nov 2009)

I just find the issued one very uncomfortable, and not very good for keeping things organized.. I will use it if I can't find something else, but really would prefer to see other designs..


----------



## Sythen (1 Dec 2009)

If someone else is searching for TCCC pouches, and finds this thread, I found a really good design from John the Rigger... If you're in Petawawa, PM me and I'll give you his #..


----------



## riggermade (1 Dec 2009)

John's company is Warrior Gear  and you can let me know what you ar elooking for as well.  John and I have been friends for 25 years and do alot of work together


----------



## Garett (1 Dec 2009)

Ever hear of the TCCC Pouches being taken away from people when their qualification expires???


----------



## Sythen (2 Dec 2009)

Nope, never heard of it.


----------

